# what happens if you inject in a vein/blood vessel???



## Svt Banshee (Sep 5, 2011)

would that individual die? i am somewhat sketched out by needles. i have been on cycle now for week and a half, just did my own injection so i thought i might as well ask?

and would you know right away if you had gone in a vein?
first couple times i injected, i felt sore like a hammer blow, and could feel the solution under my skin, this time not too much pain and it seems like the solution dissipated right away...
i aspirate, just kinda OCD is all

thx for all the input guys. really like this website, tons of helpful/seasoned (cycle's under their belts) members here!


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think it would make you feel like shit.   Aspirate and you don't have to worry about it.   I'm starting to be able to feel if I hit a vein or not.   The needles pops sort of while going through it, plus it stings a bit.


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 5, 2011)

if you cut your arm off imeaditely you wont die.lol....no dont do that.if you aspirate and there is no blood ,good to go. even if you nick a vein your not going to die.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 5, 2011)

but what if the needle is in a vien and u inject


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 5, 2011)

Nothing serious bro, I posted a study in another thread where they tested oil embolisms on dogs. It took at MINIMUM 2.5ml per kilogram of bodyweight directly into a major vessel to kill them. You might get momentary discomfort from a few ml's but it's not going to do anything really. Aspirate if you like but it's not necessary, doctors don't even aspirate for IM injections anymore.


----------



## evanps (Sep 5, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Nothing serious bro, I posted a study in another thread where they tested oil embolisms on dogs. It took at MINIMUM 2.5ml per kilogram of bodyweight directly into a major vessel to kill them. You might get momentary discomfort from a few ml's but it's not going to do anything really. Aspirate if you like but it's not necessary, doctors don't even aspirate for IM injections anymore.



To add to this a fatal AIR embolism takes typically 3ml of injected air to obstruct blood flow in vital areas. Basically you'd have to mainline a 3cc syringe full of air to have any trouble. The issues with IV injected oil solutions is that it can cause obstructed blood flow in the lungs or other vital capillary networks. But considering oils are much more comparable to blood plasma in viscosity and density, especially opposed to air, you should easily be in the clear even if u managed to shoot an entire 3ml dose of gear into a vein... which is terribly unlikely. Worst case scenario with ur typical gear user is maybe a lil coughing fit and some irritated vessels.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep even air is unlikely to kill you with just an accidental dose. And air is about the worst thing you can have in your circulatory system. The explanation I heard is that when that air pocket finds its way into your heart, rather than the heart's contraction pushing it back out it will just compress the air. Your blood stops moving and your heart continuously tries to push out the air but it can't, until eventually you lose consciousness/die.

We've all heard of tren cough but I'm not even 100% sure that's because of it making it's way into the lungs. No one ever seems to complain of this happening with other oils so it has to be a property of tren itself. Either way you have nothing to worry about bro, I still aspirate most of the time but I really don't know why. Once you get used to pinning you'll stop worrying about all the "what if's", I know I did the same thing at first.


----------



## littlerock (Sep 5, 2011)

you will be ok you wont git the full affeck of the gear


----------



## .V. (Sep 5, 2011)

Guys, the reason we inject IM or subq (IM for oil) is because if you inject IV then the medication all takes effect at the full dosage almost instantly.  If it's a water based drug.

In the dog lab, we've killed test subjects with as little as 1ml of air.  Some will say it's ok and you'll be fine.  I've seen the studies that say otherwise, but as a 22 year medical professional I'll go ahead and warn you...YOU MIGHT DIE...so don't do it, not even a ML.  The amount that is fatal to humans is simply UNKNOWN.  So aspirate with every stick.  If there is no blood in the syringe then you are g2g with no worries.  And if it won't aspirate - good, you are deep in solid muscle.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's the study btw

"In the search for a simple, objective, reliable and sequential diagnostic hepatography, an oily contrast medium, Ethiodol {ethiodized oil), was purposely injected into the portal vein system of dogs. In the absence of a porto-systemic shunt, the smallest amount of Ethiodol which produced faint roentgenographic visualization of pulmonary oil embolization was about 2.50 ml/kg. The average “trapping capacity” of the livers of six dogs was 2.89 ml/kg. The average acute lethal dose was 5.10 ml/kg. It was not possible to extrapolate the lethal dose of intraportal Ethiodol in humans. Also, the consideration of a threshold dose level (corresponding to the trapping capacity of the liver), near or above which the problem of pulmonary oil embolism will become significant, is only a rough concept. However, the results of this study serve to emphasize that the potential hazards of using intraportal oil contrast media for clinical purposes should be kept in mind"

Acute pulmonary oil embolism and lethal dose study of an oily contrast medium following portal vein administration into dogs - Lee - 2006 - Journal of Surgical Oncology - Wiley Online Library

While the study seems to say it is potentially very hazardous, looking at the amounts they used should give you a clue as to why.


----------



## .V. (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't forget though, this passes through the heart, the lungs, and the brain...not just the liver.  I'm still saying don't risk it.  Just aspirate.  Honestly, as little as 1ml of air can kill...seen it, done it, not worth the risk.  Oil, potentially even more risky.  Besides there is a reason it's oil and an IM injection...IV is for instant release of all the drug into the system...IM is for slower release.


----------



## Svt Banshee (Sep 5, 2011)

*Thx everybody*



.V. said:


> Don't forget though, this passes through the heart, the lungs, and the brain...not just the liver.  I'm still saying don't risk it.  Just aspirate.  Honestly, as little as 1ml of air can kill...seen it, done it, not worth the risk.  Oil, potentially even more risky.  Besides there is a reason it's oil and an IM injection...IV is for instant release of all the drug into the system...IM is for slower release.



thx everybody for the info. ill aspirate either way. its better to be safe than sorry.

i was just tripping out, like what if i pinch a vein so maybe a little goes into it or something, idk

but basically to recap...itd take like 3 ml's straight into a vein to kill you???
or you wouldnt die either way, it would just dissipate in your blood stream, is that correct???


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think 3mls of oil in a vein would kill you, might make it difficult to breathe for a minute though.

Yes even though it's safe and very unlikely, I still aspirate every time. I would if I were you just because it's so easy and takes a second, just trying to put your mind at ease that if you don't do it perfectly you'll still be fine.


----------



## WendysBaconator (Sep 5, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Nothing serious bro, I posted a study in another thread where they tested oil embolisms on dogs. It took at MINIMUM 2.5ml per kilogram of bodyweight directly into a major vessel to kill them. You might get momentary discomfort from a few ml's but it's not going to do anything really. Aspirate if you like but it's not necessary, doctors don't even aspirate for IM injections anymore.


 
Why did they have to test on dogs ? Test on some other animal but not mans best friend


----------



## Noheawaiian (Sep 5, 2011)

You waste gear....


----------



## KillahBee (Sep 5, 2011)

I've injected 1ml prop, 1ml tren a, 1ml mast in to a vein before and it absolutely awful. I've done it a few times now, with aspiration too, but rarely happens.

When it does it's like a death of doom falls over and I felt like I was literally dying.breathing becomes difficult; coughing is hysterical; general wellbeing is undescribable. 

Merely my personal experience, so don't think this will be the same for you. For one I'm sure you won't be injecting 3ml of fast acting drugs.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 6, 2011)

In 15 years and many cycles I've never aspirated once and never hit a vein or had discomfort associated with pinning.  Once I hit a nerve in my right delt and the muscle twitched/gyrated but that was all.  If you want to aspirate, go right ahead.  I won't say "Don't aspirate."  I'm only giving my own personal experience that has included probably a thousand + injects and zero aspirations.  Army pinned us in the delts and glutes and no aspiration took place.  I have had two (2) long time family physicians (General Practitioners) - one says to aspirate and the other says it's not necessary.  Go figure.


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 6, 2011)

Tren cough is caused by bronchial dilation.. to whoever asked about that P .. I'm too lazy to scroll back up


----------



## .V. (Sep 6, 2011)

WendysBaconator said:


> Why did they have to test on dogs ? Test on some other animal but not mans best friend



I know...right?  But it's how we teach people to keep other people alive...the dog lab and the cat lab.  When I teach people how to intubate (breathing tube to breath for them), I teach them using cats.  Obviously we can't sacrifice human infants to learn with.  When I teach then how to perform certain surgical procedures in the bottom of a rubble pile (think 9-11 type building collapse), we do them with pigs (dead ones)...again, no one is going to volunteer to be the "victim" for this training.  It's regrettable, but necessary.



BigBird said:


> In 15 years and many cycles I've never aspirated once and never hit a vein or had discomfort associated with pinning.  Once I hit a nerve in my right delt and the muscle twitched/gyrated but that was all.  If you want to aspirate, go right ahead.  I won't say "Don't aspirate."  I'm only giving my own personal experience that has included probably a thousand + injects and zero aspirations.  Army pinned us in the delts and glutes and no aspiration took place.  I have had two (2) long time family physicians (General Practitioners) - one says to aspirate and the other says it's not necessary.  Go figure.



Ya know, you are right.  The odds of hitting a vein are pretty slim.  And to those who say it won't kill you, they might be right too.  But, since we really DO NOT KNOW how much is lethal but we DO KNOW that as little as 1cc of air HAS BEEN fatal and that 3cc of air is likely to be fatal...why risk it?  Hence my warning to always aspirate.  In 22 years of giving injections I've drawn blood back during an aspiration from being in a vein only once.  It's not likely to happen...but that one time tells me that it most certainly can happen...so don't risk it.  In 12 years of injecting myself, I've NEVER hit a vein, not even once but again, why take the risk?  Aspiration is simple, easy, and MIGHT save your life.


----------



## Holy Cannoli (Sep 7, 2011)

I cant remember the guys name but he said he hit a vien and was coughing so hard he shit his pants. Fuck its gear not heroin pull the plunger and look for blood


----------



## Gettinhard (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy Cannoli said:


> I cant remember the guys name but he said he hit a vien and was coughing so hard he shit his pants. Fuck its gear not heroin pull the plunger and look for blood


 
BAAAAHAAA LOL Im laughing my ass off thinking about that  At least he didnt die, and I would rather shit my pants than die over some shit like that! Just think how your friends would be talking about you at the funeral..."Yep Ol GH fucked up this time didnt he... BaaaaaaHaaaaa"

 They would be laughing their ass's off at your wake instead of crying, I bet no one would be able to keep a straight face, Hell I would be looking down from Heaven to, LMMFAO  Hang Loose Brothers....


----------

